

Is dyndns still relevant? - pomnia

So we made 5dollardns.com while waiting for other idea for S12(got rejected). The original idea was to be simple, straight forward and as cheap as possible dynamic DNS. So we used GAE and AWS route 53 - done in a day. Decided on name/price - $5/year for 3 A Records and off we went. While got some traffic we didn't get any logins/payments/users. Then we switch to freemium - first A Record free, any extra - $5/year. Got few logins/users but still nothing worth mentioning.
Now the question is : in this cloudy world of ours, is the dyndns still useful?
======
jwdunne
I don't think demand problem. If you see here, interest in the search term
'dynamic dns service' has increased over 12 months:

[http://www.google.com/insights/search/#date=today+12-m&q...](http://www.google.com/insights/search/#date=today+12-m&q=dynamic)
dns service

What are you doing in terms of marketing? You didn't mention this because
there's a number of things that you could try to improve both SEO and
conversion rates. I wouldn't expect to see many results unless you've spent
some time marketing the product.

For example, the page title on your how to guide could be improved to include
a searched for keyword such as:

'dynamic dns howto - $5 DNS'

Another example would be thinking about how you can expand your website in
terms of content so that you can target a broader range of keywords.

These shouldn't be done on there own and you will need a solid plan for
continued success. Let me know if you wanna chat more about this:
me@jameswdunne.com.

------
pomnia
link <http://www.5dollardns.com>

------
justauser
Why this instead of all of the existing alternatives to Dyndns?

no-ip.com \- changeip.com \- freedns.afraid.org

